# PGR/FAS



## Roosterchest (Aug 3, 2017)

All,

I see people post about applying PGR which I've determined to be a Plant Growth Regulator. I've seen some of the thread on here about it but I have not gone all the way through.

In short, is it a "must have" or "nice to have"? It's pretty expensive, I know that.

Also, I've seen the acronym FAS but can't find what that is---any ideas?

Thank all


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

Check this out.

http://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=209
http://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=211
http://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=533


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Roosterchest said:


> All,
> 
> I see people post about applying PGR which I've determined to be a Plant Growth Regulator. I've seen some of the thread on here about it but I have not gone all the way through.
> 
> ...


A PGR is "nice to have" and besides mowing less, has some other benefits. It starts becoming a "must have" when you mow short. FAS, like j4c11 linked to, is a make it yourself foliar iron spray.


----------

